# according to wikipedia Gorecki is webernian



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like both but i dont link em togheter, what the hell webernian about Gorecki symphony.When i boought some Anton Webern i was expecting something similar to Henryk Gorecki.

Sometime wikipedia can be misleading , it was clearly said quote gorecki has Webernian repetition?
To me there music totally different and i dont see Anton Webern has influencial in Gorecki's works.

Proove me im wrong?

:tiphat: have a nice day folks


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

For a certain generation, Webern was influential on just about everyone, for the concision and focused expression of his works. I think the writers are referring to the earlier, less well-known Gorecki, not the Gorecki of the Symphony No. 3.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Indeed. Buy some early Gorecki. You'll see. That is, you'll hear.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^
What those guys Mahlerian and Some Guy said:

Yep.

A number of the composers generally known as "Spiritual Minimalists" all came from an earlier way of composing far removed from the 'simpler' triadic harmony they are known for in those later works.

Check out some much earlier Arvo Part while you're at it. Webern or other, a much more relatively 'modernist' kind of sound, also relatively much more dissonant than their later styles.

Ditto Nikolai Korndorff and a number of others.

Wikipedia has a list of 'Spiritual Minimalists,' though it wildly and wrongly tossed Hovhannes in amongst them


----------

